# Looking for $1200 gaming pc



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

1. Budget: $1200 CAD
2. Brands: N/A 
3. Multitasking: Mostly gaming
4. Gaming: Pretty much any newer games i want to play at good performance
5. Calculations: sorry i dont get this..
6. Overclocking: I dont think so...So no
7. Storage: Im guessing between 320GB and 500GB 
8. Legacy Support: I dont think so
9. Operating System: Vista premium preffer unless i can get ultimate
10. Case: Already chosen the case
11. Accessories: Will need a KB and a mouse 
12. Recycled Components: None but maybe PSU 550W
13. Monitor: want between 20-22' LCD samsung
14. Stores:www.ncix.com 
15. Location: Canada

a) what do you want to do with this new system / if you game how serious a gamer are you ?
Pretty much everything to watching movies, internet surf and gaming
not a hardcore but Want as good peformance as possible


b) which level do you "want" your system to be mid-level / performance / ultra performance
um...mega performance but to my budget, mid level

c) anticipated budget >>>> we can give suggestions for complete builds in the $1000.00 range all the way to the Uber $2,800.00 machine

d) what are the specs of the system you are using now ?
None the PC im using NOW is HP pavilion a6130n with Nvidia GeForce 7600GT 640MB + 550W PSU

Hi im looking for a good performance gaming pc at 1200 budget.Im not reallu going to plan on OC b/c idk how to.Any help to get me better PC will b appreciated


This is the list i have so far is too high and need to be lowered..

amsung SyncMaster 226BW 22IN Widescreen LCD Monitor Black 1680X1050 3000:1 2MS VGA DVI-D HDCP
$329.99

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500GB SATA2 3GB/S 7200RPM 16MB Cache NCQ Hard Drive
$115.98

OCZ Platinum XTC REV.2 PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-15 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit
$99.99

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Dual Core Processor LGA775 Conroe 2.33GHZ 1333FSB 4MB Retail
$209.99

PNY XLR8 GeForce 8800GT 600MHZ 512MB 1.8GHZ DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDCP HDTV Out DIRECTX10 Video Card
$289.99

Antec Nine Hundred Mid Tower Gamer Case 900 ATX 9 Drive Bay No PS Top USB2.0 1394 Audio
$109.98


Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition 32BIT DVD OEM
$99.00

*Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L ATX LGA775 P35 1333FSB 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 3PCI SATA2 Sound GBLAN Motherboard
$104.34* Dont know what MB i need to have...

*Corsair HX520 CMPSU-520HX 520W ATX Triple 12V 40A Continuous 24PIN ATX Modular 120MM Power Supply
$124.99* same..


thx for ur time..:wave:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

by how much do you need to reduce this package by ????


I would get the antec trio 650 watt instead of the cosair

coolermaster has some decent $50.00 cases like the centurion



you have a solid spec there, any cost cutting you do is going to really dig into the meat of the system, you dont have any extravagent or overpriced parts in your list


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

Antec 900 Im gong to order soon so its really 1200 budget with no case...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You need a good 650 watt for the system


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

this is what i have after i look around for a while...any changes need?


Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L ATX LGA775 P35 1333FSB 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 3PCI SATA2 Sound GBLAN Motherboard
$104.34

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Dual Core Processor LGA775 Conroe 2.33GHZ 1333FSB 4MB Retail
$194.49

Western Digital SE16 320GB SATA2 7200RPM 16MB 8.9MS Hard Drive OEM 3 Year MFR Warranty
$76.99 

OCZ Gold XTC PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL5-5-5-12 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit
$107.42


LG L204WT 20IN Widescreen LCD Silver Black 5MS 1680X1050 2000:1 VGA DVI-D Monitor
$239.99

Pioneer DVR-212D Black DVD-RW 18X6X18 DVD+RW 18X8X18 DL 10X SATA 2MB OEM DVD Burner No Software
$43.76

PNY XLR8 GeForce 8800GT 600MHZ 512MB 1.8GHZ DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDCP HDTV Out DIRECTX10 Video Card
$289.99

Antec Truepower Trio 650W Power Supply ATX12V V2.0 Active PFC SLI Certified 120MM Fan
$112.23


Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition 32BIT DVD OEM
$115.98	

YOUR TOTAL $1,285.19


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

um yah you have a amd motherboard and a intel cpu


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

OH my bad any suggestion for MB?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25369&vpn=GA-P35-DS3L&manufacture=Gigabyte good one


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ah that one....now the only problem is im a bit overspending....idk if i can get better with cutting atleast 100$ from here


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Drop the monitor to this http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26374&vpn=L204WT&manufacture=LG Electronics


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeahh i knew that lcd was a bit too high that one looks good...
b/c of that, the price it looks good thx~
Any other changes might need?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

not really but you could find a cheaper dvd burner


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll look around for that oh and KB and mouse is missing...any recomendations?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i am very cheap when it comes to that lol, my friend has this mouse and it is awsome http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=16284&vpn=931376-0403&manufacture=Logitech

and a nice keyoard for a dark room http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=14355&vpn=2947/PZ30AU&manufacture=Saitek

But you can go as cheap as you want it does not hurt system proformance lol


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

Those looks good will looking into that and thx for the quick reply~


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

kk night i have to go to school in the morning


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

is there any other opinions about the choices i made? that u think should b changed?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

One thing what case will you be using?


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh i alredy bought the case for 102$ CAD....so that wont count..kk
and i think its on the list


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok good then i think you are ready


----------



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

Samsung SyncMaster 226BW is good and so your cpu .


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah i own 20' for the other pc if i get some etra $$ i'll might spend it on it...


----------



## katiephenom (Nov 8, 2007)

Listen guys: the best way to go is this. I ordered a PC a month ago from a company called All Pc Zone. they have a website where you can customize your own system, piece by piece: computerlx.com

and they have people you can call for any questions or customer service issues. and they're really knowledgeable about their products.

i also had a small problem with my video card being loose because of shipping problems and when i called their support line they were extremely helpful and you don't sit on hold for a half an hour either.

this is what i bought from them:

Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600 1066MHz 8MB LGA775 EM64T CPU

ZALMAN INTEL DELUXE COOLER (ULTRA QUIET)

Asus P5N32-SLI Premium/WiFi-AP Core 2 Duo/ nForce 590 SLI/ WIFI/ A&2GbE/ ATX Motherboard

KINGSTON 4GB (4x 1GB) DDR-2 667MHZ PC-5400 (PROMOTIONAL PRICING)

(2X) Western Digital WD3200AAKS 320GB SATA2 7200rpm 16MB

LITE-ON 52x CD-RW DRIVE

LITE-ON 20X DVD-RW DUAL LAYER W/LIGHTSCRIBE

nVidia GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 2DVI/HDTV PCI-Express Video Card (PROMO PRICING)

6-CHANNEL DIGITAL SOUND ONBOARD

10/100/1000 Fast Ethernet Network Card (onboard)

Antec Performance One P190 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 650W+550W 

Acer AL2216Wbd 22 inch 5ms DVI Wide Screen LCD Monitor Black

WINDOWS XP-PRO W/SP2 32BIT

McAfee Virusscan, Firewall, Antispyware 2007 Version 10.0 CD

i paid 2300 bucks for it. and i am really happy with it.
i definitely suggest them.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

katiephenom said:


> Listen guys: the best way to go is this. I ordered a PC a month ago from a company called All Pc Zone. they have a website where you can customize your own system, piece by piece: computerlx.com
> 
> and they have people you can call for any questions or customer service issues. and they're really knowledgeable about their products.
> 
> ...


Do you know why I would never suggest them? Because the have overcharged you by about $1000 and the power supply won't last 5 minutes.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I know this is off topic but yes had to post a better system for less money to show they over price.


*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail $280

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

ASUS Striker Extreme LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX The Ultimate Gaming Motherboard - Retail $300

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131074


ZALMAN CNPS 9700 NT 110mm 2 Ball Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler - Retail $60

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020


 CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $56

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 2X$80 $160

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074


LITE-ON Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X 
CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD Burner with LightScribe - OEM $34

LITE-ON Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 
48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM $28


XFX PVT80GGHD4 GeForce 8800GTS XXX 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $269

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150173


Thermaltake Armor Series VA8003BWS Black Full Tower Case w/ 25CM Fan - Retail $125

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021


Acer AL2216Wbd Black 22" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor with HDCP support 300 cd/m2 700:1 - Retail $230

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009094


SeaSonic M12 SS-700HM ATX12V / EPS12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CE, CB, TUV, FCC - Retail $210


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151031 


Microsoft Windows XP Professional With SP2B 1 Pack - OEM $139
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2060350368+1179212716&name=Professional


*Total $1891*

I agree they over charged you as well, I included a better motherboard, a proper power supply from seasonic, only 2G of DDR800 as XP 32bit 
will only recognise 3G so can not use 4G , a better case, I also axxed the CD burner for a light scribe DVD burner as there is no point in
getting a CD burner as a dvd burner will burn CD's and still come in with close to $600 more in my pocket


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

thx for the advice of course i'll buy some stuff from their sales...
The only problem is i cant buy anything online...( no credit card)...yes so that would b impossible even if i want to buy it...huhuhu
thats y i chosed NCIX. since i can buy from their stores


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah I understand, It looks like you have a good system narrowed down there.

My other post was more or less saying that site katiephenom mentioned was over priced, It also worried me that they sold her 4G of ram when they should have known full well that XP 32bit can only utilise 3G


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

blackduck30 said:


> Yeah I understand, It looks like you have a good system narrowed down there.
> 
> My other post was more or less saying that site katiephenom mentioned was over priced, It also worried me that they sold her 4G of ram when they should have known full well that XP 32bit can only utilise 3G





*I second Blackduck's thoughts* ! ray:


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

My list for some reason got really cheaper where most of items i chosed were on sale...!!!!


PNY XLR8 GeForce 8800GT 600MHZ 512MB 1.8GHZ DDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDCP HDTV Out DIRECTX10 Video Card
$289.99

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L ATX LGA775 P35 1333FSB 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 3PCI SATA2 Sound GBLAN Motherboard
$96.98 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Dual Core Processor LGA775 Conroe 2.33GHZ 1333FSB 4MB Retail
$178.99


Antec Nine Hundred Mid Tower Gamer Case 900 ATX 9 Drive Bay No PS Top USB2.0 1394 Audio
$99.99


Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition 32BIT DVD OEM
$112.98 


Western Digital SE16 500GB SATA2 7200RPM 16MB Cache 8.9MS NCQ Hard Drive OEM 3YR MFR Warranty
$97.98


Pioneer DVR-212D Black DVD-RW 18X6X18 DVD+RW 18X8X18 DL 10X SATA 2MB OEM DVD Burner No Software
$27.99


Samsung SyncMaster 226BW 22IN Widescreen LCD Monitor Black 1680X1050 3000:1 2MS VGA DVI-D HDCP
$309.98
YOUR TOTAL $1,293.86

still KB, spreaker and Mouse is missing but :4-dontkno


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

my friend adviced me to go for HD3870. 
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26985

any thoughts?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

8800 gt better


----------



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

Prior to today's new sales on NCIX.com, this is my final list but before i check out, ( Its 1,400 budget now...:1angel

I have a couple of questions

1: I have muskin 550W PSU which is very quiet and i was wondering if Antec Trio will?

2: I'd go for any brands for HD3870. B/c of my budget i dont think i'll get 8800GT (a bit expensive and too long back orders).
Which brands should i go for? whatever thats avalible?

3: I've changed Vista ulti 64bit to Premium 64 b/c of budget. Do you get to use all the fewatures in the Ulti?

4: Need a cheap keyboard, and a descent inexpensive speaker. Any suggestions?

And i just changed 500GB to 320GB.....due to my budget. If i can get some more $$ before i buy, will change back to 500gb

Any suggestions would b appreciated


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

1. yes they are not going to be more load then the computer
2. I think power color are good as well as his
3. there are only a free like chess and drive encryption
4. not sure ill leave that to someone as i am using a hp one lol


----------

